# White Plains on Nov 30



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Anyone going to be there? There's still tons of Dendrocare in my container that's gonna expire Jan 10 so I wouldn't mind splitting it up for anyone who needs it


----------



## MrGerbik (Dec 18, 2006)

I'll def be there. Hope to see some different stuff this time around. Been seeing alot of Leucs, Auratus and Azures. Trying to pick up some intermedius and pums


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i should be there!!!


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

OK if anyone wants some, pm me


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

i am going, does anyone have a male FG Vent


----------



## chrisc627 (Jan 3, 2009)

what types of pdf's they usually have over there?


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Leucs, tincs, auratus, and a few thumbnails. Blackjungle is there and they usually have a good variety !


----------

